# Atheros ar9280



## ckipping (Aug 1, 2010)

Have everything working on ar9280, except i cannot use it after suspending computer. I have recompiled driver as module, and unloaded before suspending, but the driver cannot pick up the card after waking computer.


```
ath0: unable to attach hardware; HAL status 3
device_attach: ath0 attach returned 6
```


----------

